# Mad Half Hour



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, just wondered why Brontie seems to have a mad half hour every evening, round about 7pm or 8pm. She seems very happy, just bonkers to play and when we try to ignore her to calm her down, she works really hard to try to get our attention, lol! When it's over, she happily conks out in her bed for the rest of the evening. Is this unusual?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds perfectly normal to me ! Boycie does it but not always in evening.g . Happen after e,we use or when he's excited ! We call it boycies bonkers then bed !! Cos he zonks right out after and you could pick him up and he wouldn't wake up lol
Glad its not just my dog! He acts like he's ate a tube smarties


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Marzy, oh that's so reassuring! Thought Brontie had sneaked in the blue Smarties. We sort of try to get prepared for it now but you're right, once its over, she will just collapse asleep and twitch now and then in her dreams! Some evenings half a raw carrot will do the trick to take her mind off tearing round the lounge.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep Flo always used to have a mad half hour. I think it's just their way of using up surplus energy before she goes to sleep. She doesn't do it any more.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny used to do this too when he was a puppy. Right around the same time (7 pm), he'd go crazy. He start zooming in circle and start play-biting us. It was like a huge burst of energy. In fact, the timing was close that we knew what time it was when he started going crazy. We'd look at our watches and sure enough, it'd be 7:00. 

After a few months he stopped doing this, so don't worry, it's not a long term habit.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Dave. Glad it's not permanent then! She does make us laugh with it though and as you say, you have to get prepared. We try to show her something new or save up a bit of her kibble for the Kong. Mind you, she doesnt usually stay still long enough to see what's in it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep James aka Kate got one of those as well . Mabel charges round in a big circle, narrowly missing the walls, up on the sette across and off .. or will do it in the garden how she has nt hurt herself ??? but like you say just a mad half hour, thank goodnes ... would nt be able to catch her otherwise x


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

My 6 month coco does it too not every day but when she does its like shes possesed by something lol .kids find it hilarious


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahah Rufus does the same thing, but his is in the afternoon around 2:30-3 PM. Sometimes he does it again at night too. It's so funny. He isn't allowed on the couch and he's generally ok with that (though he does try) but at that time he is just relentless! He bounces up, we say off and put him down, he bounces up again, over and over and over the cycle goes! He also tries to mouth our pants and runs in circles all over the room. But he is just a puppy so it's good he gets some energy out ahaha


----------

